# Can this be rectified?



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to post this so hopefully it's in the right place.

Plan to have my pride and joy detailed by Dave KG when he returns from the states, so took my car in to Chipsaway for them to sort out the chips.

There wasn't very many and what was there were small.

The messs that was left has left me speechless, I could have done just as bad a job myself and wouldn't have had to pay for it.

The chips were obviously touched in with a brush or smilar, I expected them to be sprayed. There are also scratches in the area around the chips, looks like they have rubbed them with a scouring pad!

I have attached two photos as best I can and would like to know if this can be rectified without respraying the bonnet. I appreciate that the chips would never be completely invisible.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to hear you were done over, that is an unacceptable job given it was done professionally.

The good news is that it can be rectified and further more you can get these chips to be invisible, it just requires someone who knows what they are doing (which Dave most certainly does, I am not sure whether he gets involved with chips though).

If you do a search for wet sanding you will see a fair amount of info on it and others (myself included) that have managed to get invisible chip repairs done.

Cheers
Pad


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes don't worry that can be sorted. The chips are standing proud. So some careful wet sanding with a fine abrasive followed by some polishing will leave an almost invisible repair. I am sure that Dave KG will do you proud.

Like you say you could have done a better job yourself, must be more than a little frustrating when you have taken it to a supposedly specialist outfit :wall:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

make sure you got a touch up pen or pot of paint and am sure Dave will sort it out with some wet sanding. what a disgracefull job!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

That's a shocking job mate. I used one of those "chips away" type compaines a few years ago and to be fair they did a good job but they used a tiny little airbrush. Yours looks like it's just been done with a touch up brush (which is fine but it needs flatted back) which you could have done yourself. Don't worry though, Dave will sort it no problem.
Not wishing to rub salt into your wounds, but can I ask how much you were fleeced for that job?


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> That's a shocking job mate. I used one of those "chips away" type compaines a few years ago and to be fair they did a good job but they used a tiny little airbrush. Yours looks like it's just been done with a touch up brush (which is fine but it needs flatted back) which you could have done yourself. Don't worry though, Dave will sort it no problem.
> Not wishing to rub salt into your wounds, but can I ask how much you were fleeced for that job?


They charged me just under £60.

Good to hear that this isn't unredeemable, I'll take a look at the wet sanding info.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Good grief, that is truly shocking. However, as said above, proper flatting back and then machining out should improve things no end, and Dave will do you proud for sure. I still cannot quite believe they even had the guts to hand the car back to you in that state. :doublesho


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That really is awful. I'd send the pics to the Chips Away head office or something, see what they have to say about it. That is beyond amateurish if you ask me.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree with all that has been said and if it was me I would be round there demanding [Polite to start with] my money back in full. By no stretch of the imagination can they be called professional repairs.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats a very bad job,sorry to hear this.

but can i ask one thing? why did you pay them,i know i would not have!

hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

i cant give advice on the rectification, the pros seem to have that covered ^^  but as far as chipsaway are concerned, write a letter of complaint, attaching pictures and invite them to comment. im guessing you'll get your money back and a written apology, i cant beleive they'd do this as a general practice, otherwise they'd have been out of business years ago :thumb:


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies.

This guy came highly recommended so I am assuming that, he either couldn't be bothered to do mine properly, or he's good at other stuff and not chips!

I stupidly didn't inspect the car before paying for it and driving away, it was pouring with rain at the time so I didn't get a good look till I was home and the car was in the garage. 
I could have gone back and complained but I just thought, if that's the best he can do I'll put it down to a bad experience and move on.

I will send the pics to chipsaway head office for their comment but I'm just thankful that it can be rectified.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats appalling work. To think some has the cheek to charge for that! :doublesho


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

What a joke it is that they even attempted to charge you for that. I know that at the moment Dave doesn't wet sand other peoples cars as he doesn't have a multi layer paint thickness gauge and he wouldnt want to risk it on your car but i'm sure if you contact him he will show you on a scrap panel how itsw done and you will at least learn a new skill. Hope this helps you:thumb:


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Going to read as much as I can about the old wet sanding and probably give it a go.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Two bits of advice here:

1) If you've never tried wed sanding before then dont try it on your pride and joy first - try it on a scrap panel. I tried it now twice on my ex-car and ****ed it up both times.

2) I've made the mistake of using chips away in the past and will never look at them again. The finish was poor and the advice from them the same. They are company for dealers who do not want to pay the price for full repairs and hope that the customer wont notice.


----------

